# Hm ee x hm ee



## Asiakp (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, its been awhile since I posted! Or bred bettas for that matter. This spawn is between a purple HM EE male and a blue/purple HM EE female. This spawn is kind of a practice spawn for me, since I have been out of the game for awhile!
Not really any goals aside from practice, just want to breed something that's in high demand, as I work at a fish store, and both HM and EE types are frequently requested.
I also am a vet tech student with lots of classmates who love animals, so I don't think I will have any trouble finding homes for these guys once their older, although I may also offer some here if there's any interest when the fry are older!
This pair has spawned, and the fry are a day old. The father is awesome, by far the best father I've seen so far. He's been very diligent with the eggs, and with putting the fry back in the bubble nest whenever they fall.
My girl is enormous, so they had a hard time wrapping, but every time they did wrap it seemed like fifty eggs at a time would come out! However, I've only seen about fifty fry, so perhaps some of the eggs were not properly fertilized.
I have the male with the fry in a 2.5 gallon that is 3/4 of the way filled, with some duckweed and other plants in there. The temp is at 80, and I did not use tannins. I used bubble wrap for the male to build his nest under, and he took right to it! The fry will be eating MW and BBS when old enough. I will soon post pictures!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats and am looking foward to pictures


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

Totally curious, as I am a lover of EE and blue/purple bettas!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I bet they will be gorgeous! Do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## Asiakp (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry that it took so long to update...I didn't remove the father soon enough and he ate all the fry. I think I made the mistake of trying to do the father-in technique in too small of a tank! 
I've been keeping busy with a couple of other spawns however, and will make a spawn log for those guys soon! My oldest spawn will be a month old on Friday, and a lot of them are starting to show some awesome colors!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Asiakp (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you so much! I finally perfected a technique that seems to be working really well for me, so I'm pretty happy! All my spawns are super healthy and active at this point


----------

